
Slang – language at our most human - diodorus
http://www.bostonglobe.com/ideas/2016/11/27/slang-language-its-most-human/mPyOlDnjSczKGuwCV1XgJI/story.html
======
hood_syntax
Can I just say the site for the dictionary is great? I love the look and
utility of the browse section. Note that if you hover over the letter bar it
will display one of the words on the section you will navigate to if you click
on it.

[https://greensdictofslang.com/](https://greensdictofslang.com/)

